# Any Idea How To Attach Bands To This One?



## WillyWacker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi everybody,
just almost finished that frame, only have to shorten the arms.
It´s a self adjusting type after a model from Joerg.

But I have no clue yet how to attach flat bands to this one.
Any suggestions?

Thank you,
WillyWacker


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd go for clamps.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yuppers clamps it is!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

something similiar to what i did ...


of course you can cut to size the bolts. ives since put a piece of scrap leather around the bands to protect it from the metal, j.i.c. ive used this set up with bands and tubes . them "W" slingshots are awesome. heres mine-


----------



## WillyWacker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Imperial,

good work done!
I like to play with different materials and ideas.
Looks, like you enjoy that , too.

Thank you for sharing your ideas!
Willy


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

I would also replace the bolt at the bottom with something like this


----------

